# How about a way to shut off Auto Tune?



## MrMaico (Nov 7, 2013)

I wish there was an option to make it so you have to hit "enter" to change the channel. I don't know how many times I've accidentally bumped a single number on the remote and the Tivo changes to a channel that doesn't even exist. Of course then you lose any buffer on the channel you were watching. 

Or is there a workaround I'm not aware of? I've only had Tivo for a couple of months. It's a Series 4 cable Tivo box. 

I also sure miss the Reminder function to remind you of an upcoming show you wanted to check out but didn't necessarily want to record it. Every other DVR I've had included this option. 

And maybe a clock on the face of the unit?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I suggest, as others will as well, if you are at all concerned about the buffer, hit record.

Suggestions- check them out. why would you not want to record something? Just delete it if you don't want it. Your note makes you sound like the perfect suggestion user.

Clock is dead. Many times over. Many conversations about clocks here.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you see it you can press Clear it wont change.


----------



## MrMaico (Nov 7, 2013)

jrtroo said:


> I suggest, as others will as well, if you are at all concerned about the buffer, hit record.
> 
> Suggestions- check them out. why would you not want to record something? Just delete it if you don't want it. Your note makes you sound like the perfect suggestion user.
> 
> Clock is dead. Many times over. Many conversations about clocks here.


I think some of my problem is just being hesitant to hit record because on my old Motorola I was always running out of HD space and having to delete shows but I'd also end up keeping shows that I was sure I'd watch eventually and would never get around to watching them.

I did buy the external 1gb HD for my Tivo......before I even needed it, so I should be able to break that habit. 

As for Suggestions, I turned that off right away. I knew that would be something I'd have no interest in.



Dan203 said:


> If you see it you can press Clear it wont change.


I ordered a Glow remote from Tivo and got it today and it feels like it will be harder to accidentally press the buttons. They have a much shorter throw to the buttons and more of a click when pressed. We'll see........

Thanks guys......Barry


----------

